
GitHub's allowance of project names to be recycled is a security issue - LopRabbit
https://it.slashdot.org/story/17/09/15/2121214/warning-metalkettle-repository-for-kodi-becomes-vulnerable-after-github-takeover
======
ocdtrekkie
I've seen some craziness due to reusable usernames on GitHub as well. Like
someone being tagged into a discussion several months later for it to, in
fact, be a completely different person, since the original user changed names.

I really can't fathom any particularly _good_ justification for allowing
usernames, org names, etc. to be recreated. They should be treated how many
platforms treat email addresses in that regard.

